
Google tracks your movements, like it or not - brisance
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/13/the-associated-press-ap-exclusive-google-tracks-your-movements-like-it-or-not.html
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17749330](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17749330)

